

Income share vs tax share in the US - anamax

"Higher-income groups earn a disproportionate share of pretax income and pay a disproportionate share of federal taxes. In 2007, the highest quintile earned 55.9 percent of pretax income and paid 68.9 percent of federal taxes. In all other quintiles, the share of federal taxes was less than the income share. The bottom quintile earned 4.0 percent of income and paid 0.8 percent of taxes, and the middle quintile earned 13.1 percent of income and paid 9.2 percent of taxes."<p>from slide 2 of http://www.cbo.gov/publications/collections/tax/2010/graphics.cfm
======
jws
In other news: The US taxation formula is not _tax = income×K_

Scoot over to slide 5 before you shed a tear for the top quintile. Go top
quintile!

